# Tracking down a 1314 PC download



## Prof plum (Dec 22, 2013)

Well thanks for letting me know it's not free software, maybe asking a question on a public forum is one way to find out?

Ps no one likes a smart arse.


----------



## shederic (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Prof Plum,

I assume you (like me), are in the UK. Ive seen loads of 1311 handheld programmers for months hire for $30 but the shipping cost to the UK doesnt make it worth while. 
Im in the smae boat as you really - have you had any success?


----------



## barnaby (Dec 30, 2013)

It seems we three are looking for the curtis programmer and live in the uk . Could you post the link to programmer hire. 
Maybe we Could share


----------



## shederic (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Barnaby,

Private Message sent.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Would you three be willing to purchase a programmer and share amongst yourselves? I can sell one and help out, but UK is a little far for a rental.


----------



## chris1968 (Sep 11, 2012)

Whereabouts in the UK do you both live, Shederic, Barnaby, always helps to know exact locations, you never know someone may have one near you.


----------



## shederic (Feb 25, 2010)

Sunny Southend in Essex, England.


----------



## barnaby (Dec 30, 2013)

Maybe we can sent up an essex subforum. Im in happy harlow. I either need to buy a new controller or reprogramme mine. Im in more of a hurry the you but not a super hurry. I wonder how many people in the uk need one...


----------



## shederic (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

My own build had gone onto the back burner. But i'm really interested in getting it back on track. Has anyone any ideas about getting hold of Curtis Software at a more affordable price?
My intention is to try and upgrade my curtis from 48v to 80v, hence my "Upgrading / Hacking / Overvolting, off a Curtis Controller" thread start. I think it'd be silly to pay full whack for software only to ruin the controller.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Rory166 (Jul 6, 2014)

I have seen a link on this forum I think. They say it is an old version so maybe an old PC would run it. Rather doubt you can change voltage in the way you describe as the different versions may have different voltage rated power devices. What you can change is the voltage level at which alarms and cutouts will occur.

Rory


----------



## shederic (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Rory,

Your probably right about controller hacking - I bought the controller then changed jobs, so the demands of my EV build have changed. 
Want to make sure I can communicate with the controller before I start taking apart (on mine you have to choose throttle input etc.).

If you get chance to post a link to where you think software came from id greatly appreciate


----------



## scooter (Mar 14, 2014)

shederic said:


> Hi Rory,
> 
> Your probably right about controller hacking - I bought the controller then changed jobs, so the demands of my EV build have changed.
> Want to make sure I can communicate with the controller before I start taking apart (on mine you have to choose throttle input etc.).
> ...


 If you do a search on Ebay for 1314, you will find it for sale there.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

scooter said:


> If you do a search on Ebay for 1314, you will find it for sale there.


I would not buy from, Allan bullock scooter


----------



## Rory166 (Jul 6, 2014)

http://www.ev.forumchitchat.com/pos...d-cable-6854105?pid=1282392606#post1282392606


----------



## shederic (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Rory,

Thank you so much for your help, I will download and have a play after work today
Thank you again


----------

